# AirPods Max - Réactions cutanées



## toto94100 (16 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mercredi mon AirPods Max commandé il y a quelques semaines sur Amazon. Rien à dire sur la qualité du produit.

Mais, horreur, après 24 heures d'utilisation et depuis 2 jours maintenant j'ai de très importantes réactions cutanées, d'abord au niveau des oreilles, puis qui se sont diffusées au niveau de la joue et de la paupière d'un oeil.

J'ai bien immédiatement arrêté de porter le casque. Je dois consulter mon médecin ce soir car j'ai d'importantes rougeurs avec des sensations de brûlures-picotements. 

Les coussinets d'oreilles amovibles dégageaient une odeur pas très agréables à la livraison. Je me suis dit sur le moment que s'étaient peut-être parce qu'ils étaient neufs et que cela allait passer. Avec le recul et les effets cutanés, je me dis qu'il devait y avoir une substance chimique sur ces écouteurs qui ont provoqués cette réaction cutanée très importante.

D'autres que moi ont-ils eu ce type d'expérience ? C'est fou pour un produit de ce prix. Fidèle à Apple depuis de très longues années, ma déception n'en est que plus importante.

Je souhaitais partager avec vous cette expérience car je n'ai vu aucun retour de ce type dans mes différentes recherches.
En espérant que mon cas soit isolé.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

toto94100 a dit:


> C'est fou pour un produit de ce prix. Fidèle à Apple depuis de très longues années, ma déception n'en est que plus importante.


Bonjour ,

Je ne pense pas que le tarif à quelque chose a voir avec votre allergie


----------



## Franz59 (16 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

Toujours bien nettoyer (voire désinfecter) les produits venant d'Asie (surtout de Chine)
Ils utilisent souvent des produits franchement louches pour la conservation des tissus et cuirs durant le voyage qui donnent volontiers ce genre de signes cliniques...
Refaire un essai (après nettoyage) sur le dos de la main ou de la cuisse avec un traitement anti-allergique à protée de main...


----------



## toto94100 (16 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je ne pense pas que le tarif à quelque chose a voir avec votre allergie


Vous avez raison. Mais on peut s’attendre à ce tarif et d’un produit d’une des plus grandes marques mondiales à des produits fait avec des matières non allergisantes pour tous.
Pour le reste et même si mon expérience de l’AirPods Max se limitera à 48 heures d’utilisation, produit très qualitatif (son, isolation, mode transparence, couronne Digital Crown, qualité des matériaux sauf oreillettes des écouteurs).
Deux défauts toutefois : l’absence de prise en charge de codec hd qui exclut ce casque du mode la Haute Fidélité contrairement à ce que veut faire croire le service marketing d’Apple (donc produit pensé pour les produits Apple, pas pour les autres) et cette sacoche sac à main. On croit à une blague. Qui a eu une telle idée.
Dans l’ensemble produit de très haute qualité. Il m’est donc d’autant plus difficile de devoir y renoncer. Surtout qu’il n’a pas de réels concurrents.


----------



## toto94100 (16 Avril 2021)

Bonjour


Franz59 a dit:


> Toujours bien nettoyer (voire désinfecter) les produits venant d'Asie (surtout de Chine)
> Ils utilisent souvent des produits franchement louches pour la conservation des tissus et cuirs durant le voyage qui donnent volontiers ce genre de signes cliniques...
> Refaire un essai (après nettoyage) sur le dos de la main ou de la cuisse avec un traitement anti-allergique à protée de main...


Merci de votre réponse. Avec quoi pensez-vous que puisse retirer ce produit chimique allergisant des coussinets ?


----------



## Franz59 (17 Avril 2021)

Biseptine (Chlorexidine)


----------



## toto94100 (17 Avril 2021)

Merci beaucoup @Franz59 
Vu l’état de mon visage partiellement paralysé ce matin (paupière fermée, joues et oreilles gonflées, plaques rouges et difficultés à bouger les muscles du visage en particulier d’un côté) j’ai été obligé d’appeler le 15. Le diagnostic de mon médecin traitant semble a priori confirmé : très forte réaction allergique. Cela devrait normalement s’arranger d’ici 24 à 48 heures mais je reste sous surveillance et doit rappeler en cas de difficultés respiratoires.
Donc j’avoue ne plus être en confiance avec ce produit malgré toutes ses autres qualités objectives et malgré vos bons conseils. A l’avenir, je commencerai par les appliquer avant la première utilisation d’un produit.
Encore merci.


----------



## Franz59 (18 Avril 2021)

Bon courage


----------

